# Hello from wing chun



## kicka (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi everyone,
feels like it's been ages since last time i've been on an online forum, though it's only been a year or two!

So i am new here, after searching and reading various articles around the net only today i realised there are forums too..terrible, but i guess goes together with my attempt to decrease "online time"..

My story: I started practising a weird kung fu style combining different animals and yoga for a 3-4 months..back then i had no idea what was it or what was i doing. But i loved that space, had a huge dragon painted on a wall 
Long story short i moved city and being curious about that kung fu i just have gotten a taste of, i searched for a kung fu class near that new city. And that's how i found wing chun.
I am a Wing Chun practitioner for three years now, i practise regularly 3 times a week for 2-3 hours each time, plus the hours i spend at home now and then. Although i haven't managed yet to establish any home practising routine i am looking forward to it. 
Additionally, i recently started doing some qigong exercises as i found them helpful towards my wing chun and general well being.

What else should i say..did i mention i am quite enthusiastic towards wing chun?  It's been a very interesting journey for me so far both physically and mentally.
See you around..


----------



## Danny T (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Steve (Nov 10, 2017)

Welcome.   The wc guys here are rowdy... I mean passionate.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 11, 2017)

kicka said:


> Hi everyone,
> feels like it's been ages since last time i've been on an online forum, though it's only been a year or two!
> 
> So i am new here, after searching and reading various articles around the net only today i realised there are forums too..terrible, but i guess goes together with my attempt to decrease "online time"..
> ...


Hell, from a fell newbie. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Martial D (Nov 11, 2017)

kicka said:


> Hi everyone,
> feels like it's been ages since last time i've been on an online forum, though it's only been a year or two!
> 
> So i am new here, after searching and reading various articles around the net only today i realised there are forums too..terrible, but i guess goes together with my attempt to decrease "online time"..
> ...



There is a lot of WC experience here, but it's anything but an echo chamber. You should either love it or completely hate it, depending on your POV .

Welcome.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 11, 2017)

Welcome to MT


----------



## kicka (Nov 13, 2017)

thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## wingerjim (Nov 13, 2017)

kicka said:


> Hi everyone,
> feels like it's been ages since last time i've been on an online forum, though it's only been a year or two!
> 
> So i am new here, after searching and reading various articles around the net only today i realised there are forums too..terrible, but i guess goes together with my attempt to decrease "online time"..
> ...


Welcome kicka. I hope you find this forum helpful, as I have.


----------

